# GELI encryption key generation



## reenigne (Sep 2, 2009)

I have been digging around the GELI source looking for where the encryption key is generated when 'geli init' is called. For 'geli onetime' I see that arc4rand() is used to generate the data encryption key but I can't find anything for the initialization.

Can anyone point me in the right direction of where to look?


----------



## reenigne (Sep 3, 2009)

*Found it*

I found it. It also uses arc4rand in the eli_init() function of /src/sbin/geom/class/eli/geom_eli.c


----------

